# Furries of Washington?



## Rai-Chuu (May 26, 2017)

Hello, I'm new to the fandom and I'm happy to be here but disappointed to see that I couldn't find ANY furry events in Spokane or even Washington. I've tried FA, Facebook, and tried googling it too, with no luck. I'd try twitter but I seem to have a problem setting up an account. I also noticed the only Washington furry groups on Facebook were all closed and/or inactive. So I'm wondering, are there any events or groups that just aren't showing up that I should know about? I'm currently in California but I'm going to be moving to Spokane very soon. Also on this note, should I make a new Washington furry group for Facebook? I really don't mind doing all the work involved and maybe even setting up meets.


----------



## cottonkins (Jun 10, 2017)

Hello from Washington!!

Congrats on your move. I do agree that there are not too many furry groups and cons here as there are other places, but hopefully, that will change! I have also heard recently, from SpidertheKitsune that there will be two cons in Seattle in November! Hope to see you some day!


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 10, 2017)

@Fuzzylumkin


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 10, 2017)

I just moved to Vancouver WA on Thursday, would love to meet more furs


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Jun 10, 2017)

There are actually lots of furs in Portland too which is right on the border


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Jun 16, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I just moved to Vancouver WA on Thursday, would love to meet more furs



Welcome to the metro area! Glad you made your way north!


----------



## Pipistrele (Jun 16, 2017)

Like, personal furries of George Washington?


----------



## Zenoth (Jun 16, 2017)

Just got an awesome mental picture of George Washington with a harem of fursuiters, and a large stash of furry art. Thanks @Pipistrele  that made my day ^^


----------



## Enz Zziio (Jul 26, 2017)

hi I'm a furry living in Spokane Washington and was wondering if there were any furies in or near Spokane Washington, I don't have a suit myself yet, but I am just now starting to save up for one


----------



## aainsleyy (Jul 27, 2017)

Hi guys I'm in Seattle. The big furry con in this area was closed down a few years ago. There is a new one this November called anthro northwest.


----------



## Sgt. Kai (Jul 27, 2017)

aainsleyy said:


> Hi guys I'm in Seattle. The big furry con in this area was closed down a few years ago. There is a new one this November called anthro northwest.



I thought that was just a cosplay con?


----------



## aainsleyy (Jul 27, 2017)

Sgt. Kai said:


> I thought that was just a cosplay con?


I know that there are going to be a number of artists tabling there. I honestly don't know much beyond that.


----------



## Enz Zziio (Jul 27, 2017)

the one in November, I'm sure its a furry con, telephone is a guest of honor there
, here is the site www.anthronw.com: Anthro Northwest


----------



## SpidertheKitsune (Aug 2, 2017)

I'm a fur from Port Townsend and me and my buddy are literally the only furries in the entire town


----------



## nekhromancy (Aug 2, 2017)

Haha, glad someone else is from closer to Spokane. I used to live in King County (MV actually) but moved a couple years out near Yakima. I don't think I live within 50 miles of another fur. :C


----------



## OAquaKittenO (Aug 15, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> I just moved to Vancouver WA on Thursday, would love to meet more furs


Great! I'm also in Vancouver Washington. Glad that there is a fur in the same city as me!


----------



## Vandisar (Aug 15, 2017)

I'm in Moses Lake, Wa. We have a lot less group activity on the east side than the coasties get. There is an active meetup here in Moses though, and I think they have one that meets sporadically in Spokane?? It would be crazy cool to have an East side con, but probably a pipe dream considering how spread out we are compared to the West side where the population density is higher.


----------



## Miaq_Al_Sharim (Aug 16, 2017)

Spokane here, any sort of fandom activity outside the annual kitsunecon is basically a shot in the dark. Everything from furries to airsoft seems to have a hard time living in the northern wastes of Spocompton.


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Sep 17, 2017)

BTW.. gonna throw it out there, where are all the damn furgirls!


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 16, 2017)

Fuzzylumkin said:


> ...where are all the damn furgirls!


^^ LOL -- a question for the ages, to be sure!


----------



## Fuzzylumkin (Oct 17, 2017)

lol that seems to be a question which has trended a lot recently


----------



## anileu (Oct 20, 2017)

Hello! I just discoverd forums here on FA. I am an Oregon fur. We currently have a group called PNW Furs. I will have a FA page for it soon! We currently have monthly meets in Oregon but are working on setting up monthly meets in Washington too! We have several members in Washington State that are a part of our group! Maybe we can work together? I encourage you and everyone here to give us a look!

PNW Furs (Albany, OR) | Meetup

You can find our Facebook  here also. Most of our active members and Washington members can be found here!

Log into Facebook | Facebook


----------



## DerekHart (Oct 21, 2017)

I'm in Spokane too, always looking for others to hang out with.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 23, 2017)

DerekHart said:


> I'm in Spokane too, always looking for others to hang out with.


I've got family in that area... I'll have to look your group up next time I'm in town


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 23, 2017)

@Simo , you said you were from the DC Metro Area, right?


----------



## FluffyShutterbug (Oct 23, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> @Simo , you said you were from the DC Metro Area, right?


Oh, wait... Are we talking about Washington STATE?


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 23, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> Oh, wait... Are we talking about Washington STATE?


Yes!  LOL.
(I _am_ still desperately seeking fellow furries in DC or central Virginia)


----------



## Simo (Oct 23, 2017)

FluffyShutterbug said:


> @Simo , you said you were from the DC Metro Area, right?



Yep, live in Baltimore, and work in Metro DC, just near the MD/DC line


----------



## Simo (Oct 23, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Yes!  LOL.
> (I _am_ still desperately seeking fellow furries in DC or central Virginia)



I'm almost in DC! I work very close, and do go there for stuff, so you have found one fur : )


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 23, 2017)

Simo said:


> I work very close, and do go there for stuff, so you have found one fur : )


We'll have to plan a meet up  -- PM me the next time you're in town!


----------

